# Into Star Stuff, Planets, Universe, New Horizons?



## Bretrick (Dec 5, 2021)

Here are 4 excellent sites for you to stay up to date with man's exploration of Space.
http://planetary.org/
https://www.universetoday.com/
https://futurism.com/
http://www.astronomy.com


----------



## spectratg (Dec 7, 2021)

Good stuff!  Thank you.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

@Bretrick Thank you for these gems, I have them bookmarked.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2021)

Tish said:


> @Bretrick Thank you for these gems, I have them bookmarked.


Star stuff fascinates me. I love watching Professor Brian Cox presentations.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Professor+Brian+Cox


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Star stuff fascinates me. I love watching Professor Brian Cox presentations.
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Professor+Brian+Cox


It fascinates me too, thank you for the link, will binge-watch when I get the chance.


----------

